# Vin can't take a joke



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

So, ya gotta start with this thread:

*ONE*

Today I get home and he did NOT send ONE:

Thes are all pretty new to me, Vin may have to pop in when she let's him back on the Internet  to tell what it is a I got:

1. Padilla
2. Olivia Serie V Liga Especial
3. Taboo - looks like a SF
4. R&J Medallas De Oro Habana Reserve
5. R&J Habana Churchill

1. Zino Platinum Stout
2. Camancho Diploma (very fancy looking)
3. Ashton VSG
4. Aurora 100 Anos
5. Perdomo Reserve La Tradicion Series P

Except for the Taboo - all are new and some I never heard of. BTW, if Vin says send *1*, you may want to just send just 1. Give the BOTL some RG please.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

He's a wild man!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

So one means one? Its that damn gorilla math that gets you in trouble...Nice hit Vin :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

He is one of a kind that VIN!!! Nice JOB VIN!!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

He swings from the upper branches that gorilla (Vin)!! :tu

Nice hit on a great gorilla!!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet smokes man! great hit Vin.


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

WTG VIN!!!...!!!:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Yep that's what I expected when you advertised that you didn't send Vin just one! He gets cranky......:ss


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Just another wild and crazy guy!

Nice HIT!
:tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Yep that's what I expected when you advertised that you didn't send Vin just one! He gets cranky......:ss


Yea, I should have just let the box hit his mailbox. Posting on it may have been a bit much


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Very sweet hit! He throws a hard punch, that's for sure.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

He must be stopped!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

We need a smiley for Gorilla Math!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think Vin ever learned to count!

Nice hit Vin!!!:tu


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Vin is just a giant teddy bear, no need to worry about him. :tg


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

ir13 said:


> Vin is just a giant teddy bear, no need to worry about him. :tg


:tpd: Just feed him cookiesand he is happy


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Vin is the CS poster boy!! 

He is one of a kind :tu


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome hit, on a very deserving gorilla!

enjoy the smokes mate 

James


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Well Mike, you might just have an extra special bomb on your hands. The way things are going for Vin that could be the last bomb he's _allowed_ to ever send. Might want to make a note of that when you inventory them.

That Zino Platinum Stout is a great stick IMHO. Here in Jersey that one does not go cheap (nothing is cheap here actually). My boys usually break their piggy bank each year to get me one for Fathers Day. (Fingers are crossed for Sunday )

Enjoy, potentially, the last great hit from one of the best bombers CS has ever seen. The one, the only, No Nads Vin.

Al :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Have to let Vin fill in the blanks to your response Al.

Like I said, most of these sticks are definitly new, and a bunch I never heard of (no suprise being a noob and all that). As usual, Vin bombs first class.

Ditto on the "Jersey aint cheap". Pay to get in and out of the damn state, high prices on every thing, etc. I didn't mind leaving Jersy/Philly when I did, they ate up my low pay when I was there.

PS - Lesson learned from this round - never broadcast the bomb, just let it hit. Now written down in the bombing rules book I carry in my back pocket


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

When you rub a guy's nose in it, you might expect a reaction 

I tried to hit you up with a bunch of stuff that's all over the place flavor-wise. I purposefully stayed away from the Tats & Gurkhas 'cuz I knew you had a bunch of them already.


Padilla -- I think I sent the Hybrid which is a cross between Cuban seed and Connecticut shade wrappers. The stick tends to be medium to full.

Oliva Serie V - I love Oliva sticks in general, and the V's in particular. I find it to be a very full smoke.

Taboo - You're on the money with your SF guess. It's the original blend.

RyJ Habana Reserve - This NC stick is a new find for me. A lot milder than I usually like, but it has a very nice flavor, and I really like the habano-style wrapper. A good morning smoke.


RyJ Churchill - This is from my first ever box purchase of CCs. It brings back such intense memories for me. I used to golf a lot in the southwest with a friend who always had this Churchill on hand, and I was gifted many of these over the years. I knew when it came time to make my own CC purchase, this stick would be it. And given my respect for you, Michael, I definitely wanted to share one with you.

Zino Platinum Stout - I've had this sitting in the humi for about 4 months. The Zinos are not my style, and I wanted to give someone else a chance to appreciate this stick.


Camancho Diploma - Love the Camacho line. This is a REALLY full-flavored Corojo stick.

Ashton VSG - The Virgin Sun Grown is a stick that's actually a venture that somehow includes Fuente & Oliva in addition to Ashton. This is a cigar I've wanted to like, but in the end, I have to conced it's not for me. I'm hoping you have better luck with it.


Aurora 100 Anos - This is included solely because of a conversation I had with DBall when I herfed with him recently. Let me know what you think.


Perdomo Reserve La Tradicion - I've just recently had an opportunity to start getting into the Perdomo line, and I'm pretty high on the few I've had.


Have fun & enjoy, VOLT!


----------

